# توبنى يارب فأتوب



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2008)

توبنى يارب فأتوب 



يا إلهى رد نفسى 

تحركت فى الشكوى ، فمن اكشو إلا نفسى ؟
ولمن أشكو نفسى إلا لك ياربى ؟
أشكو نفسى التى بدأت تسلك طرق العالم الواسعة الرحبة وتضيق بطريقك، وبدأت تسند الباطل بل وتتبناه ، حتى غدوت ميتاً مع أنى حى لى إسم أنادى به وسط الناس .
لقد حدث إتصال بينى وبين العالم حينما فتحت باب حواسى للخطية وللهوى الردى. وكانت لحظة الإتصال بداية تيه نفسى عنك فى مسالك ردية وطرق آثمة 
لقد فتحت للشيطان فكرى ، فبذر فيه سمومه. وعوض أن يكون فكر المسيح فى، تحول فكرى ميداناً للأفكار الشريرة بصورها المتنوعة . ومن كثرة خيالاتها ضاق فكرى لآأن يحتمل. 
لقد فتحت له فمى ، وعوض أن اباركك بدأت ألعن حظى ، وألعن اليوم الذى ولدت فيه، وألعن الناس. 
لقد فتحت له عيناى . وكان ينبغى أن أفتحهما على بهاء مجدك لكنهم تحولتا إلى الأباطيل لتنظرا أمجاد العالم وتتحسر على مراكزه الزائلة التى فاتنى اللحاق بها، ونسيت قول الحكيم " الكل باطل وقبض الريح" (جا 1 : 14 ).لقد نزعت عنهما البساطة فصارتا تفحصان الامور كمتصيد،وتفحصان الناس كرقيب. 
وسلمت للشيطان يداى ،اللتان كانا ينبغىأن تظهر فيهما آثار صلب العالم لى وأنا للعلم فصارتا تقطران غضباً،وترتفعان مدافعةعن حق أدعية بينما كانعلى أن أرفعهما فى صمت وقور أمامك فى الصلاة المنسحقة... وأنت الحق ذاته تستطيع أن تحفظ حقى وتدافع عنه. 
وفتحت له أذناى، فمن سمع صوتك الحلو العذب وألحان تسابيحك الشجية صرت أجد لذة فى أنعام غير طاهرة . بل طاع سمعى لإفتراءات أبعدت ضميرى عن الحق وسلوكى عن الفضيلة بينما سددتهما عن صراخ المساكين . 
وبالإجمال ، فتحت للشيطانباب إرادتى .. حتى فى الأوقات الكثيرة التى اجد فى قلبى ميلاً نحوك ونحو مصادقة قديسيك ،تحولت إرادتى للشر دوماً إذا وجدت نفسى تصنعه بينما إرادتى المسلوبة تطلب الخير فلا تجد. 
نعم يارب ،لقد جدث إتصال بينى وبين العالم . 
وكان يمكن ان ينتهى الأمر الى مجرد إتصال ، لو أن إرادتىفى يدى.
لكن الذى حدث يارب أن الاتصال بينى وبين العالم تحول الى إنفعال به . إذا صرت دائم الانفعال بكل ما يلقية أمامى من شباك مهلكة، بل صرت آخذ عطايه الشريرة كهدية أنفعال بكل ما فيه من فجور ودنس ورياء وضجيج . وفى مثل هذا التردى هل يمكن لنفسى أن تنجو من الاضطراب وفقدان السلام الباطنى المصاحبان دوماً للإنفعالات الشريرة؟!
إن وداعة موسى وحلمه وهدوءه لم تشفع فيه لمرة واحدة سقط فيها فى إنفعال غير مقدس فحرمته لقاءك بأرض الموعد.
لقد رنت كلمات الآباء القديسين فى أذنى" لا تستصحب غضوباً " حينما وجدتك تفر عنى وتأبى السير امامى 
لقد دفعت ثمن هذا الانفعال غالياً ،إذ حرمت من مصادقتك الحلوة لى ومأنستك الجليل المشجعة لضعفى. 
ولم تكن أنت وحدك الذى فررت عنى ، إذ كان طبيعى أن يفر إخوتى عنى بعد أن ألأكلوا ما فى كرمتى من ثمار ناضجة حتى فرغ ما بها من عناقيد.
آه ياربى !
لقد كان فرارك منى ، وإنفضاض أخوتى عنىوقود إنفعالى بشدة حتى اصبح الانفعال صراع . صراع بدت نفسى معه تتمزق ، وقلبى الواحد يئن تحت وطأة انقساماته..
لقد تحولت الارادة فى الى إرادات والمشئة عندى الى مشيئات . وكأننى قطع ممزقةلا تستطيع فى هذا الصراع إلا أن تناجيك بصوت خافت" وحد قلبى فى يا الله !" 
فإن كان الانسان الموحد الاررادة يجد من قوات الشر الوحية ما يضنى جهاده ، فكم يكون حالى أنا الممزق أمامهم.لقد أنتهى الصراع معى الى حد الهزيمة!
لقد إنهزمت أمام اعدائى الشياطين ، وصرت مكسوراً بين أيدى من لا يعرفون الرحمة.
إننى اشتهى دوماً أن اكون مكسوراً بين يدك أنت وحدك ، لأن يدك التى تكسر هى ذاتها تجبر. فالخمس خبزات التى اردت أن تطعم بها ألوف ، لم تقدمها للجميع خبزاً صحيحاً - وكان فى إستطاعتك وسلطانك ذلك - بل قدمته لهم مكسوراً بين يديك فأشبعت به الالوف حتى الفيض أيضاً.
اما أن أصير مكسوراً بين اعدائى ومنخزماً أمامهم فهو ما لم تطيق نفسى احتماله !
وبماذا ينفع احتمالى الآن ؟، إذ لم أقوى الوقوف بين أيديهم لحيظة ، فسقطت ياربى . وكان سقوط الضعف بإرادتى " فتركت عنى ناموسك برأى، وتكاسلت عن وصاياك ".
لقد كان معنى السقوط هو الاستسلام لأعدائى ، الذين أذلونى جداً حينما صرت بينهم عبداً للخطية . أذللت جداً ، لأن نفسى كانت تشتهى خطية معينة وتسعى وراءها بكل الحواس بينما الشيطان يحرمنى منها ، فيعذبنى جداً إمعاناً فى إذلالى .
آه ياربى !
كان مفروضاً على أن اقود النفوس كمنار، لكنى صرت منقاداً كأسير وعبد ذليل يصرخ من شدة ذله ويناجيك فى لحظة إنكسار شديد:
يا إليهى رد نفسى 
ما تبقى فى من تطلع نحوك -كمنقذ ومخلص للساقطين ، ومعين مقتدر للتائبين - يجعلنى أردد قول يونان النبى : " حين أعيت فى نفسى ، ذكرت الرب فجاءت إليك صلاتى " ( يون 2 : 7 )
أذكرك الآن ياربى ، فلا تنسانى.
أذكرك برجاء واثق أنك لا تخزية ... فإن كان صوت يونان من جوف الهاوية وعمق اللجج قد مسع أمامك فتبارك رجاؤه فيك ، فكم بالاولى أنا عبدك المسكين اسير خطاياى وذليل أثامى ؟!
اذكرك الان مع اللص فى الساعة الحادية عشرة ، فخلصته بل وفتحت فردوسك أمامه.
اذكرك الآن مع الزانية التى غفرت لها ونضحت من طهرك عليها وقدستها .
اذكرك الآن مع العشار الذى قرع باب تعطفك يطلب رحمة ففتحت ذاتك المحبة " كباب للخراف " على مصراعية .

اذكرك الآن كضال يترجاكياراعى الخراف الناطقة ... أسألك رد نفسى ومن يستطيع أن يردها إلا أنت ياراعى ؟!
فأنت الذى تستطيع أن تصنع من حاضر تيهى وضلالى مستقبل حبى الامين لك ، وحسبما أذللت يارب بحق اجعلنى فى حبك نامياً حتى الأبدية ..
وقل لنفسى يا إلهى ، وهى الآن حطام ماثلة امامك تريد ان تردها اليك ، 
أريد ، وستعودين بقوة أعظم

صلاة للقمص 
يوسف اسعد
من كتاب توبنى يارب فأتوب​


----------



## استفانوس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك عزيزتي 
على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
واسأل الرب ان يجعل هذه الكلمات معلنة من كل واحد فينا
ولي اقتراح صغير  (( ان يكون هذا الموضوع في  مخدع الصلاة ))
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*

*+*

أحب هذا الاب كثيراً .. خصوصاً فى ترنيمته  " الكل يمضي " بصوته العميق المُنـــذر .. 

صلاته أيضاً رائعه بكل المقاييس .. بسيطة واقعية .. و تلك الآية التى كانت رأس صلاته هي بالفعل ما تملأ قلوبنا جميعاً .. 

نلتمس من الله تبارك إسمه أن يتوبنا .. فنتوب .. و نحيا معه دائما


----------



## فادية (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*

صلاة  رائعه  
عزيزتي كاندي  تسلم  ايديك  
اسمحي  لي  انقله  لمخدع  الصلاة  لانه  مناسب  هناك  اكثر 
تسلم  ايدك  حقيقي صلاة  رووووووووووووعه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اشكرك عزيزتي
> على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> واسأل الرب ان يجعل هذه الكلمات معلنة من كل واحد فينا
> ...



اشكرك يا استفانوس 

على المشاركه الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> أحب هذا الاب كثيراً .. خصوصاً فى ترنيمته  " الكل يمضي " بصوته العميق المُنـــذر ..
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*



فادية قال:


> صلاة  رائعه
> عزيزتي كاندي  تسلم  ايديك
> اسمحي  لي  انقله  لمخدع  الصلاة  لانه  مناسب  هناك  اكثر
> تسلم  ايدك  حقيقي صلاة  رووووووووووووعه
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسى اوى يا فاديه

 على المشاركه الجميله

ولنقلك الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*

ميرسى  يا كاندى للصلاة الرائعة دى​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توبنى يارب فأتوب*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى  يا كاندى للصلاة الرائعة دى​



ميرسى اوى ليكى انتى يا مرمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------

